# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Flyingcat 6

## George

Την πρώτη του βλάβη έπαθε και το FC6 την Παρασκευή 25/3/2005 3 ν.μ. από το λιμάνι της Σκοπέλου με 45 επιβάτες.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εδω η επομενη μερα , με ομορφα χιονισμενα γατακια 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p48510433.html FLYINGCAT 6

----------


## nautikos

Συμφωνα με το AIS το *FlyingCat 6* φαινεται στα Αμπελακια Σαλαμινας και συγκεκριμενα στα ναυπηγεια του Σπανοπουλου. Εκει θα κανει τελικα συντηρηση? Το εχει δει καποιος εκει?

----------


## Leo

Το *Flyingcat 6* περί ώρα 23.00 εθεάθη μεταξύ Κύμης και Σκύρο κατευθυνόμενο προς την Αλόνησο (έτσι έγραφε στο ais)... Προφανώς αρχίζει δρομολόγια... Μυρίζει Πάσχα.. :Wink:

----------


## ASTROFEGGIA

Το flyingcat 6 ξεκίνησε σήμερα το δρομολόγιο Βόλος-Σκιάθος-Γλώσσα-Σκόπελος-Αλόννησος. Καλή αρχή λοιπόν!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς ποιός είναι καπετάνιος?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ FLYING CAT 6 ΗΤΑΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ?

flyingcat_6_1997_3.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO FLYING CAT 6 ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ON LINE BOOKING ΤΗΣ HSW ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ FLYING CAT 3.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?

----------


## Leo

Χωρίς να ξέρω μάλλον βλάβη μυρίζει... και αυτό το βγάζω από το ότι δεν υπάρχει στις κρατήσεις, όπως αναφέρεις.

----------


## Augoustinos

το εν λογω πλοιο σταματησε το δρομολογιο στις σποραδες λογω βλαβης στις 7/8. δεν αντικατασταθηκε κ τα δρομολογια γινονταν με flying dolphin. (και οπως φανταζεστε εγινε χαμος με τα εισητηρια). συγνωμη που αργησα να το ποσταρω...

----------


## Trakman

Πειραιάς, 1/9/08

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα το απογευμα

025.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

κ εδω αυτες που ειπα ποιο πανω...

----------


## captain 83

Καμμία εξέλιξη δεν παρατηρείται στο πλοίο. Έχουν μπει στην διαδικασία να φτιάξουν την μηχανή;

----------


## hsw

μήπως ξέρει κανένας που βρίσκεται αυτήν την περίοδο το flying cat 6; έχουν φτιάξει τη μηχανή του;

----------


## captain 83

Από τον Αύγουστο μπροστά από τον ηλεκτρικό ,δίπλα από το FLYING CAT 2 και μπροστά από το ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ 4.

----------


## hsw

ακόμα?????? έχει αποκατασταθεί τουλάχιστον η βλάβη ή θα μείνει εκεί όλο το 2009;

----------


## Eng

Το καραβάκι κατω στο λιμανι της Γλώσσας, χαίροντας άκρας υγείας..

Φωτογραφία0238.jpg

Φωτογραφία0239.jpg

Φωτογραφία0240.jpg

----------


## hsw

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα λιμάνι και από ένα πλοίο τα οποία δεν βλέπουμε συχνά σε φωτογραφίες! Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος ποια είναι η μέγιστη του πλοίου?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα λιμάνι και από ένα πλοίο τα οποία δεν βλέπουμε συχνά σε φωτογραφίες! Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος ποια είναι η μέγιστη του πλοίου?


H ιστοσελιδα λεει 30 τα οποια σχεδον ποτε δεν πιανει αφου συνηθως δεν ξεπερναει τα 27.Πολυ πιθανον το πλοιο να μπορει να παει πιο γρηγορα απο 30.Ετσι και αλλιως η hsw στο site της δεν εχει τις πραγματικες ταχυτητες των πλοιων της.Π.χ. τα highspeed 2 και 3 μπορουν να φτασουν και τα 40 ν.μ. ενω στο site λεει 32-33.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

FLYING CAT 6 Βολος 14 Ιουνιου 2008 
14-6-08.jpg
14-6-08 (1).jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Η HSW  ανακοινώνει ότι το ταχύπλοο πλοίο FLYINGCAT 6 λόγω δεξαμενισμού δεν θα εκτελέσει τα δρομολόγια ως ακολούθως:

Δευτέρα 06/07/2009
•	Από Βόλο προς Σκιάθο, Γλώσσα, Σκόπελο, Αλόννησο
•	Από Αλόννησο προς Σκόπελο, Σκιάθο, Θεσσαλονίκη

Τρίτη 07/07/2009
•	Από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Σκιάθο, Σκόπελο, Αλόννησο
•	Από Αλόννησο προς Σκόπελο, Γλώσσα, Σκιάθο, Βόλο


Οι επιβάτες θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της εταιρείας μας


www.marinews.gr

----------


## polykas

_Όντως το ταχύπλοο βρίσκεται ήδη στον Νεώρειον Σύρου παρακαλώ...Φωτό θέλουμε..._

----------


## hsw

Γιατί τόσο ξαφνικά; Και στη μέση του καλοκαιριού;

----------


## Nikos_V

> _Όντως το ταχύπλοο βρίσκεται ήδη στον Νεώρειον Σύρου παρακαλώ...Φωτό θέλουμε..._


Αχ βρε Γιωργο υπηρχε περιπτωση να μην υπαρχει φωτο......... :Wink:

----------


## iletal1

12/8 Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Γιατι στα flying cat 6 kai 5 δεν χρησιμοποιοyν τον επανω οροφο ως διακεκριμενη θεση οπως στα υπολοιπα flying cat??

----------


## manoubras 33

*Μηχανική βλάβη στο Flying Cat 6

*Πηγη: ΥΕΝ


Παράθεση:
Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Σκιάθου, από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-ΚΑΤ «ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ 6» ΝΠ 11345, ότι κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμένα Σκιάθου προερχόμενο από το λιμένα Βόλου, διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στη αριστερή κύρια μηχανή. 

Το ανωτέρω πλοίο κατέπλευσε ασφαλώς στο λιμένα Σκιάθου, αποβιβάζοντας 53 επιβάτες, όπου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι επιθεωρήσεώς του, αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα, ενώ οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στους λοιπούς προορισμούς με μέριμνα της εταιρείας. 

Το πλοίο κατευθύνετε 
στο Νεόριο Σύρου για αποκατάσταση της βλάβης

----------


## Eng

Ενας ακομη αποπλους του FC 6 απο το Βολο.

DSC02277.JPG

DSC02278.JPG

DSC02279.JPG

----------


## owner

DSCN6963.jpg

DSCN6966.jpg

DSCN6967.jpg

DSCN6968.jpg

DSCN6969.jpg

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ

----------


## owner

machis pictures 044.jpg

machis pictures 045.jpg

machis pictures 047.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 6 στις 18-03-2011 στην επισκευαστική της ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε owner, Eng, manoubras 33, FLYING CAT 2, iletal1, Nikos_V, hsw, polykas, speedrunner, Dimitrisvolos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


FLYINGCAT 6 01 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Το Flying Cat 6 περνώντας την Ψυτάλεια με προορισμό τον λιμάνι του Πειραιά..!!

P4136524.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Το Flying Cat 6 περνώντας την Ψυτάλεια με προορισμό τον λιμάνι του Πειραιά..!!
> 
> P4136524.JPG


...και σχολή...και καφέ...και φωτογράφηση... :Very Happy: 
Το παιδί που πάει παντού.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Πορεία για το λιμάνι του Βόλου έχει βάλει το ταχύπλοο καθώς απο αύριο αρχίζει τα δρομολόγια του!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή σεζόν να να έχουν πλήρωμα και πλοίο. :Wink:  Περιμένουμε φωτο απο τους κατα τόπους ανταποκριτές και φίλους. :Razz:

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

To FLYINGCAT 6 εν πλω πρός Σκιάθο..IMG_1518.jpg IMG_1521.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Να πούμε ότι το πλοίο είναι στον Πειραιά για την ακινησία του.
UPDATE: Σύντομα στο Σαρωνικό!

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο FLYINGCAT 6 στις 06-02-2013 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγεί για τη συντήρηση του.

FLYINGCAT 6 05 06-02-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το  FLYINGCAT 6 στο Πέραμα στης 8-01-2012.

FLYINGCAT 6 8-01-2012.jpg.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 6 όταν ετοιμαζόταν για το δρομολόγιο τον 11:00.

FLYINGCAT 6 18-03-2013 (1).jpg  :Surprised:   :Fat:

----------


## Express Pigasos

απογευματινη αφιξη στο λιμανι ....

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 6 όταν έφευγε για το Αργοσαρωνικό.  :Smile:  


FLYINGCAT 6 18-03-2013 02.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 6 όταν έφευγε για το Αργοσαρωνικό.  :Smile:   :Smile: 


FLYINGCAT 6 18-03-2013 02.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Συγνώμη αλλά καταλάθος ξανά έβαλα την φωτογραφία

----------


## captain sot

Θα ξαναεπιστρέψει φέτος το καλοκαίρι στις Σποράδες το πλοίο ή θα μείνει Σαρωνικό

----------


## LOS

Σαρωνικό στη θέση του FC1...!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Και εδώ σε εμάς ποιο θα έρθει ??

----------


## LOS

Κανένα, το FlyingCat5 θα κάνει δρομολόγια φέτος στις Σποράδες και το FlyingCat6 στο Σαρωνικό στο ρόλο που είχε περίπου το Fc1.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Κανένα, το FlyingCat5 θα κάνει δρομολόγια φέτος στις Σποράδες και το FlyingCat6 στο Σαρωνικό στο ρόλο που είχε περίπου το Fc1.


Τοτε τα δρομολόγια που έχει ανακοινώσει η εταιρεία στο site της δεν βγαινουν.... γιατι χρειάζεται 2 ταχύπλοοα.... κατι δεν θα γινει απ αυτα ..... :Uncomfortableness: 

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...ax_gr_2013.pdf

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...ax_gr_2013.pdf

----------


## LOS

Ναι μεν η εταιρεία τα έχει ανεβάσει τα δρομολόγια υπολογίζοντας 2 ταχύπλοα, απλά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων δεν εμφανίζονται πουθενά.Το ίδιο είχαν ανεβάσει και τη περίοδο του Πάσχα αλλά τώρα εαν δείς εμφανίζει μόνο το FC5. Επίσης η εταιρεία σκοπεύει να ανεβάσει στις Σποράδες το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ(σύμφωνα και με το ΣΑΣ), οπότε δύσκολο βλέπω να έχει η εταιρεία 5 πλοία.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ναι μεν η εταιρεία τα έχει ανεβάσει τα δρομολόγια υπολογίζοντας 2 ταχύπλοα, απλά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων δεν εμφανίζονται πουθενά.Το ίδιο είχαν ανεβάσει και τη περίοδο του Πάσχα αλλά τώρα εαν δείς εμφανίζει μόνο το FC5. Επίσης η εταιρεία σκοπεύει να ανεβάσει στις Σποράδες το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ(σύμφωνα και με το ΣΑΣ), οπότε δύσκολο βλέπω να έχει η εταιρεία 5 πλοία.


ε αλλο τα ταχύπλοοα αλλο τα συμβατικά .... θα μπορούσε να προσαρμόσει τα δρομολογια του FC5 ωστε να κανει ενα απο/προς Βόλο και ένα απο/προς Αγ.Κων/νο .

Παντως πριν 2 χρόνια η εταιρεία ειχε 3 δρομολόγια ταχυπλοοων Βόλος - Σποράδες - Βόλος και 2 δρομολόγια Αγ.Κων/νος - Σποράδες - Αγ.Κων/νος ...προσθέτοντας και τα καλοκαιρινα  της ΝΕΛ και καποια αλλα οπως Speed Cat 1   ..... και τώρα με το ζόρι 1 ... αλλαξανε οι εποχές. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## f/b delfini

Και δεν αφηνουν το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ Σαρωνικο και να κρατησουν εκει πανω το γατι... γιατι εδω κατω εχουμε δελφινια... εκει εχουν μονο αυτα τα 2(απο ταχυπλοα) και στο Σαρωνικο χρειαζεται ενα συμβατικο....

----------


## hsw

Δεν αρκούν όμως τρία δελφίνια μόνο στο Σαρωνικό το καλοκαίρι!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 6 πήγε σήμερα στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική περάματος.
Το FLYINGCAT 6 εχθές  στον Πειραιά. 

DSCN0838.gif DSCN0839.gif

----------


## f/b delfini

> Δεν αρκούν όμως τρία δελφίνια μόνο στο Σαρωνικό το καλοκαίρι!


Ας βάλει η Aegean FDs το αθηνα γιατι κάθε χρόνο ειναι φίσκα τα καράβια στον Σαρωνικο και τώρα χωρίς το Νεφελη... ¶μα ειναι να παει πάνω το Αρτεμις και να κατέβει το γατί αλλα να βάλουν και ένα ακόμα συμβατικό... Και παντοφλα να ειναι και σου αλά να πηγαίνει και όπου να ναι να πηγαίνει αρκεί να μπει άλλο ένα καράβι... Παρεμπιπτόντως, πότε πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί το γατί;
ΥΓ Μανώλη ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 6 στις 11-04-2013 στον Πειραιά μινιαρισμένο, περιμένοντας τη σειρά του.....για να πρασινίση.

FLYINGCAT 6 08 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Το FLYINGCAT 6 στις 11-04-2013 στον Πειραιά μινιαρισμένο, περιμένοντας τη σειρά του.....για να πρασινίση.
> 
> FLYINGCAT 6 08 11-04-2013.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε πολυ!!! Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!! Ακόμα κι τα άσπρα του πανε...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο σημερα το πρωι στον Πορο με το νεο του χρωμα !!
IMG_0037.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το COSMOTE δεν το έγραψαν στις πάντες του 

Flyingcat 6 24-04-2013 01.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYINGCAT 6 όταν έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά.

FLYINGCAT 6 11-5-2013.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 6 στις 14-06-2013 έχοντας ξεκινήσει για ένα ακόμη ταξιδάκι του στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

FLYINGCAT 6 12 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το 2004 οι πρώτες εργασίες με την άφιξη του στην Ελλάδα

FLYINGCAT 6.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οπα !!! Τα παράθυρα είναι κλειστά με λαμαρίνα από πάνω;;; Γιατί;;*

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Κάποια δυσλειτουργία πρέπει να υπήρξε χτες βράδυ στο πλοίο ενώ αυτό έπλεε από Σπέτσες για Ύδρα. Σύμφωνα με το ais πάντα, ήταν ουσιαστικά σταματημένο (άντε να πήγαινε με 1 κόμβο) για πάνω από 1 ώρα ανοιχτά της Ύδρας ενώ μετά ξεκίνησε. Απορώ γιατί. Μάλιστα ούτε που αναφέρθηκε κάπου κάτι..

----------


## LOS

Το πιο πιθανό πάντως είναι να είναι κάποιο προβληματάκι του AIS και όχι του ταχυπλοου.

----------


## leo85

Flyingcat 6 σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

FLYINGCAT 6 3-11-2013.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Το FLYNGCAT 6 στις 18-03-2013 όταν ακόμα ήταν με τις πάντες τις βονταφον. 

FLYNGCAT 6 18-03-2013 03.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 6 επιστρέφει από Αλόνησσο για την συντήρηση του και βρίσκεται ανοικτά της Γλυφάδας με 24,2 μίλια.
Προφανώς θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, όπως έκανε το Flyingcat 5 που το αντικατέστησε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Νηρέας, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

FLYINGCAT 6 15 10-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα,* *η Λιμενική Αρχή Ύδρας,* *από τον Πλοίαρχο του* *Ε/Γ-ΚΑΤ “**F/CAT 6”**Ν.Π. 11345**, για** βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή, πριν τον κατάπλου του στο λιμένα Ύδρας.*
*Το εν λόγω πλοίο το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από λιμένα Πειραιά με προορισμό τους λιμένες Πόρου-Ύδρας-Ερμιόνης-Σπετσών και Πόρτο Χελίου, κατέπλευσε με ασφάλεια στο λιμένα Ύδρας αποβιβάζοντας* *σαράντα πέντε (45) επιβάτες**, ενώ* *δεκατρείς (13) επιβάτες* *με προορισμό την Ερμιόνη και τις Σπέτσες, πρόκειται να προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της εταιρίας.*
*Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του**μέχρι προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
ΠΗΓΗ.ΥΝΑ

Αυτή την ώρα μπήκε στον Πειραιά επιστρέφοντας από Ύδρα με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Λιμενικό Φυλάκιο Αργοσαρωνικού του Α' Λιμενικού Τμήματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, από τον Πλοίαρχο του *Ε/Γ-Κ/ΡΑΝ “**F/CAT 6”* *Ν.Π. 11345,* για β*λάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή,* κατά την εκτέλεση του προγραμματισμένου του δρομολογίου, για Πόρο-Ύδρα-Ερμιόνη-Σπέτσες-Πόρτο Χέλι.
Το “F/CAT 6” επέστρεψε στο λιμένα Πειραιά αποβιβάζοντας με ασφάλεια τους εκατόν εξήντα έξι (166) επιβάτες, οι οποίοι προωθήκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της εταιρίας, ενώ από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι προσκομίσεως βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοϊας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
Απανωτές οι βλάβες στη δεξιά ....και πρέπει να το προσέξουν ....γιατί έρχεται και Καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Ferdinard

Το Flyingcat 6 πλέει μπροστά στο ακρωτήριο του Αγ. Αιμιλιανού στις 11/04/2015, και αποπλέει από τον Πόρο στις 12/04/2015.

IMG_8951.jpgIMG_9280.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Εν πλω για Αλόννησο το ταχύπλοο, λογικά για να σκαντζάρει το αδερφάκι του, αν και λίγο νωρίτερα φέτος...

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Χαλκιδα και συνεχιζει....

φλαιινγκ κατ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 6 όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 23-12-2015 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του και μάλλον θα μπουν και τα νέα χρώματα.

FLYINGCAT-6-20-23-12-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και την αλλαγή στο νέο του σήμα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα και τώρα με τη βοήθεια του P/K Χρήστος XVII έχει μπει στον Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Flyingcat 6 αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 3-5-2016

_P5030624.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από μια πρόσφατη απογευματινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 6 έφυγε πριν λίγο από τον Πειραιά για να αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια για τις Σποράδες. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του από την Αλόννησο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 6 μόλις έχει φτάσει από Βόλο στη Σκιάθο.

FLYINGCAT-6-22-25-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flying Cat 6 τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του στις Σποράδες και ήδη βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε σήμερα από την Αλόννησο και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι συμβαίνει με το Flyingcat 6 που δουλεύει πλέον στο Σαρωνικό και πριν φτάσει στην Αίγινα γυρίζει πίσω με πολύ μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Ξέρει κανείς ....κάτι???

----------


## Amorgos66

> Κάτι συμβαίνει με το Flyingcat 6 που δουλεύει πλέον στο Σαρωνικό και πριν φτάσει στην Αίγινα γυρίζει πίσω με πολύ μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Ξέρει κανείς ....κάτι???


...τα...συνηθισμένα...

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...-ston-peiraia/

----------


## pantelis2009

To Flyingcat 6 με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas & Christos VI έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την συντήρηση του.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη έξοδο για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

FLYINGCAT-6-15-10-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flying Cat 6 της εταιρείας Hellenic Seaways με IMO 9164299 όπως είχε αναφέρει ο φίλος Γ. Γκιβίσης θα επανέλθει με νέα χρώματα. Είχε σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια του από τις 31/10/2019 και από τις 03/01/2020 βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία της Spanopoulos Group, για την συντήρηση του και την αλλαγή χρωμάτων. 
Στις 16/01/2020 θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στον Αργοσαρωνικό, αντικαθιστώντας το Flying Cat 5 που θα βγει σε ακινησία. Καλή συνέχεια 

FLYINGCAT 6 25 12-01-2020 copy.jpg FLYINGCAT 6 29 12-01-2020 -  copy.jpg

----------

